# Username change please



## Stupeo (Apr 28, 2009)

I cant send PM's yet so i thought i'd ask in here.

I would like to change my username to Stupeo please admins?

Many thanks,

matt.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

mcfcforever said:


> I cant send PM's yet so i thought i'd ask in here.
> 
> I would like to change my username to Stupeo please admins?
> 
> ...


Switched to the dark side have we? :whistling:


----------



## Peter V (May 27, 2009)

Why don't you create a new account?


----------



## Stupeo (Apr 28, 2009)

I dont have another email address so i cant create another account!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

why do you want to change it?????


----------



## Peter V (May 27, 2009)

He supports United now.


----------



## Stupeo (Apr 28, 2009)

I dont know why I chose it to be honest - just dont like it?


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

mcfcforever said:


> I dont know why I chose it to be honest - just dont like it?


 :ban: :ban: :ban: ..........


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

mcfcforever said:


> I dont know why I chose it to be honest - just dont like it?


Burn the Rag! :tongue:


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

but why change it to Stupeo? (it looks like *Stu*pid *peo*ple, no offence intended)


----------



## Peter V (May 27, 2009)

Khaos said:


> but why change it to Stupeo? (it looks like *Stu*pid *peo*ple, no offence intended)


Yes, do think carefully about what you want it changed to, we don't want all this fuss again!


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Sounds like subbuteo?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

lol, is this you?

http://www.stupeo.co.uk/


----------



## Stupeo (Apr 28, 2009)

Incredible Bulk said:


> lol, is this you?
> 
> http://www.stupeo.co.uk/


lol no. I used to own Stupeo.com though. But i am NOT associated with that guy.

Have you seen the pictures on that site: http://www.stupeo.co.uk/us.htm


----------



## Stupeo (Apr 28, 2009)

Khaos said:


> but why change it to Stupeo? (it looks like *Stu*pid *peo*ple, no offence intended)


Stupeo is latin for "To be astounded"...just liked the sound of it.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Incredible Bulk said:


> lol, is this you?
> 
> http://www.stupeo.co.uk/


Probably the worst website I have ever seen


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Yet another reason for a re-think IMO


----------



## Stupeo (Apr 28, 2009)

So is the general consesus that i can not change my username to Stupeo?


----------



## Peter V (May 27, 2009)

mcfcforever said:


> So is the general consesus that i can not change my username to Stupeo?


No, it would be a stupeo thing to do.


----------



## Stupeo (Apr 28, 2009)

Peter V said:


> No, it would be a stupeo thing to do.


someone get that man a beer!


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Some weird ass pics here!

http://www.stupeo.co.uk/us.htm


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

mcfcforever said:


> Stupeo is latin for "To be astounded"...just liked the sound of it.


Astound used to mean something slightly different than its modern-day usage. If you really want to call yourself "Stupified" in a dead language though, go ahead.


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Peter V said:


> No, it would be a stupeo thing to do.


that gave me a giggle:lol: :lol:


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

PM or email Lorian, he's the man with the power.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

what the **** r them pics about ???


----------

